# New 75g Peacock stocking question



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey all, I will be setting up my first Rift lake tank-- you can see the details of my set up here: viewtopic.php?f=7&t=382201

My question for this thread is about combining species/varieties of Peacocks-- what is the general rule of thumb?

Is the preference to keep only 1 type, or can I mix several varieties? Is it ok to mix similar strains? For instance, could I have both Maulana bi-color and Chipoka in the same tank without causing stress to the fish or accidentally breeding anything that would harm the hobby? :-?

Assuming I can keep 10-12 fish in a 75g, is there a minimum number of each variety that should be kept? All of the Peacocks are harem species, correct?

I know some of these are basic questions, so thank you for your patience. I will dive into reading the forums, but was hoping for some quick answers so I can begin building a stocking list. Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The quick answer is that female Peacocks look so similar that once mixed, you won't be able to identify which species they are and most females are silvery in color.

Would you be interested in doing a male only Peacock tank?


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for that info, Dee- to be honest, I was not aware of that. I am not interested in breeding, just having a beautiful tank full of happy, healthy fish. Is an all male tank viable?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All male is challenging, you can read the All-Male article in the Cichlid-forum Library for more information.

I would do one peacock species/tank and think in terms of 4 species in a 75G with 1m:4f of each. Variations depend on the species.

You could do something like this:
1m:4f Aulonocara Rubescens (peacock)
1m:4f Placidochromis electra (Deep water hap)
1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus (mbuna)
1m:4f Pseudotropheus Acei (mbuna)

The trouble is the fish breed whether you want them to or not and then what will you do with the babies if you need to house them for their life span of 8 years or more. Many of us don't want to allocate tanks to accidental hybrids...better that any survivors are pure so that you can sell or rehome them.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you, that is very helpful. Yes, I agree- while I am new here, I am a dedicated aquarist who also does not want to contribute to hybrids. So, I am guessing if I get my fish from a LFS who has a "Variety of Peacocks $7.99" tank that won't be accomplishing that... Should I only get my fish from a source that can give me "pure" strains and provide females? Based on what I am seeing in the stores here, I don't see a lot of females available.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, variety, mixed, unknown or assorted tanks will probably get you fish of unknown or mixed parentage. Many members either order online (check the Retailer Reviews or Sponsor tabs) at the top of the page or buy from individual breeders or local club members. Ordering online may get you sexed adult fish at a premium price but usually people will order 6-8 juveniles cheaper in the hopes they will get a mix of sexes.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the help- looks like I finding my fish will be a bit more challenging than I thought.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> You could do something like this:
> 1m:4f Aulonocara Rubescens (peacock)
> 1m:4f Placidochromis electra (Deep water hap)
> 1m:4f Labidochromis caeruleus (mbuna)
> 1m:4f Pseudotropheus Acei (mbuna)


20 fish is not too many for a 75g?

What order would you add them in?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

geektom said:


> I am a dedicated aquarist who also does not want to contribute to hybrids. So, I am guessing if I get my fish from a LFS who has a "Variety of Peacocks $7.99" tank that won't be accomplishing that


If you are not going to breed them, or not keep the babies, they who cares what you buy. Get the assorted Peacocks, as long they look nice to you.

But then of course you must still stock with fish that 1) Do not look alike 2) are combatable with what you want/have.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

geektom said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > You could do something like this:
> ...


I trust DJR's experience, but I too think that maybe a little high with both the Pseudotropheus Acei and Placidochromis electra being 6" fishes for a 48" tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would add them all at once.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

This seems to be how all my LFS keep their Africans:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

geektom said:


> This seems to be how all my LFS keep their Africans:


You can crowd them like that, actually is the easiest way as long as the filter and water changes are dependable. Crowded spreads aggression around. It depends on what you want... if you want certain fish to excel, you do something else... if you want fish to breed true, you do another type of tank.

Most of those fish are hybrids which don't really need to color up fully to be somewhat attractive. It depends on what you care about.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

It seems nearly impossible to pick females out of a tank like that, though.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

geektom said:


> It seems nearly impossible to pick females out of a tank like that, though.


It's probably because there are none.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Same as the goldfish feeder tank, LOL.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey all, at the risk of being judged, I have decided to start my cichlid keeping experience with 10 "mixed peacocks" from a local LFS. The pure-bred ones were all out of my price range after adding shipping. This way, I figure I can learn my way around the fish with minimal risk to the hobby or my pocketbook. It appears they are all male, and based on the coloring so far (they are all about 3.5" long) I have 2 Aulonocara baenschi, 2 OB Hybrids, 1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (I think-- looks like it, anyway), 3 Albino hybrids, and 2 dark-blue ones that look most like Aulonocara kandeense from the pictures here on the Profiles.

So far they seem to really like the tank, eating well, are swimming freely at all levels, and are exploring all the nooks and crannies. There does not seem to be any fish that are more dominant than others, though the two that appear like Aulonocara baenschi are definitely the most timid.

If I added a group of lab yellows, will they pick on the Aulonocara baenschi because of the coloring?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not between mbuna and peacocks. But I would expect the same-species look-alikes to fight. It will take a couple months maybe before they settle in enough to attack each other.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Ok, I will keep an eye out for that, thanks.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Yes, keep an eye them, it will take a few months before the fish settle in and decide who will be boss---also it is never a good thing to get 2 of any species though.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Some of the new friends:


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

This may sound stupid, but do the albinos know what species they are? Or would they only be agressive toward other albinos?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They know.


----------



## Prognathodon (Mar 31, 2016)

On the flip side of the albino question, do the normals know what species the albinos are? I can see where the answer could be different.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Every experience can vary, but in general fish of the same species tend to recognize each other and compete with each other regardless of color.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey all, quick update and a few questions:

2 of the fish have died, bullied I am pretty sure by the larger OB, who has definitely established himself as the boss of the tank so far. The two baenschi are much less timid and are always together- interestingly, they receive the least amount of chasing from the OB.

The fatalities were the other OB and one of the albinos. The other two albinos seem to get along, but I am also pretty sure they are different species as their heads are slightly different in shape.

The most timid one now is the jacobfreigi, and the dark blues only really come out at feeding, but they feed well.

My question now is, with 8 remaining fish, is that too few to prevent increased aggression from the OB? If I add mor peacocks, should I only get ones that look different from the ones I currently have? What Mbunas could be safely added?

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would add fish and yellow labs could be a safe choice. Why not post a picture of the possible jacobfreibergi and dark blue ones in the Unidentified forum? You can make better stocking choices if you know what you have.

Avoiding look-alike fish in a male tank helps minimize competition/aggression. With that killer-OB in the tank I would not get anything timid.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

I will try and get some pictures over there, thanks.

In the meantime, here is a video of them feeding on some spirulina flake. You can see the orange fins of the one I think is Jacobfreiberg and the dark ones come out to feed, too.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Here is the big bully:


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Recently added 6 juvie/sub-adult Cyno zebroides "Jalo reef".

I thought I was getting 1 Male and 5 females, but I am pretty sure I got 2 males.

Here is one of the males- he is only a little over 2" long, but already coloring up nicely


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry, here is the video


----------

